# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Selling threaded brass inserts for 3D printed parts.

## Lars Andersen

Hi

I have just opened a webshop selling threaded brass inserts, meant for giving 3D printed parts metal thread. 
Right  now there are two types of inserts but eventually there will be more  inserts and some tips for soldering irons so that you can melt the  inserts in place for at stronger grip. 

Unfortunately I only have  inserts with metric threaded for now, but if there is enough demand I  will get some inserts for the people "over there". 
The webshop is called metal4plastic.com 
I hope you like it.

Best regards
Lars Andersen

----------


## LambdaFF

Looks interesting. I just ordered a few. Should make my life simpler if I can make it work the way I hope to. Will post about it if it turns nice.

----------


## Lars Andersen

Hi LambdaFF

I hope that you have recieved your inserts and will find them usefull. 

Please ask if you have any questions, I will be happy to help.

Best regards
Lars
Metal 4 Plastic

----------


## LambdaFF

Got them by the mail friday, thank you. The packing is nice. I'll let you know when I'm using those.

Not soon though, work is a bit busier than forecasted (not that I complain).

----------


## MechaBits

Handy to know added to bookmarks, will no doubt need some in the future, right now I could reall make use of 8mm insets, ideally 15mm diam'. 15mm length, with flange would also help. Keep me posted if something like this turns up.

----------


## LambdaFF

They work really fine. Thank you. I would recommend you to sell drills / reamers of the appropriate diameters. I couldn't find a reamer at 6,4mm for the 6mm inserts so I made do with a 6,5mm drill. Works too.
IMG_20160109_141554.jpgIMG_20160110_160617.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

> They work really fine. Thank you. I would recommend you to sell drills / reamers of the appropriate diameters. I couldn't find a reamer at 6,4mm for the 6mm inserts so I made do with a 6,5mm drill. Works too.
> IMG_20160109_141554.jpgIMG_20160110_160617.jpg


You are not including the holes in your design?  Or are you using these in other projects?  I agree, these things are great. I was surprised at how strong the holding force is once melted into the plastic.

----------


## LambdaFF

I do include the holes, but as explained very well by more experienced people, you can't get a hole at the specified diameter. So, instead of trying to get the correct actual diameter by changing the specified diameter, I just put 2/3 shells and redrill.
for reference, see the hydraraptor blog ;-)

----------


## ServiceXp

Interesting, I've not had any problems with melting them in.  I typically design for -.22mm tolerance witch allows these things to be melted in perfectly for my models.  It probably works for me because I have not done any precision work with them yet.

----------


## Bobby Lin

This looks interesting and have a good review already! Will be planning on purchasing this filament soon!

----------


## LambdaFF

Can't access your shop anymore. Everything alright ?

----------

